
The Problems and Promise of WebAssembly - rfinney
https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2018/08/the-problems-and-promise-of-webassembly.html
======
ArtWomb
Good analysis as always from Project Zero team. Multithreading and
SharedArrayBuffers will be very interesting moving forward.

Future of WebAssembly

[https://blog.scottlogic.com/2018/07/20/wasm-
future.html](https://blog.scottlogic.com/2018/07/20/wasm-future.html)

